# Pull starting a four stroke outboard



## DoubleD

Does anyone have a tip for pull starting a four stroke outboard? Specifically a 115 yammie. I have tried it before at the dock and the compression makes it almost impossible. I would hate to have to need to do it out on the water and not know how :banghead


----------



## wshaw

I haven't seen the actual pull string handle on my Yamaha 115- 4 Stroke. Does this peice attach onwhen needed?


----------



## DoubleD

After you remove the engine and flywheel covers there are slots for the pull rope knot to fit into. Just trying to pull it is a b!!ch, it only moves about a quarter turn.


----------



## FishVan

I could easily start my 75 yammie with a pull string. It would even start when completly disconnected from the battery. One other trick I heard of...but never tried, was that if the problem with starting was suspected to be in the switch one could disconnect the plug inside the cowling and it would start.

With all that said...I would hate to have tried to pull start this motor cold. It was easy when warm, but a cold yammie is phinicky (sp) anyways.

One other trick I heard of: There were guys stuck off shore with twin 150's. No way they could pull start these. So what they did was remove one of the spark plugs. It was ugly...but they got home. Only rummor. Perhaps someone else will varify if this is possible.


----------



## DoubleD

No one has ever tried this?


----------



## Death From Above

You can pull start a 115 if you have a couple of guys on the boat. Tie 10-15 feet of anchor rope to the pull handle. One, two, three......PULL!!


----------



## Chuck's Charters

Way back when, I was out by myself in the Trysler Grounds and had to pull start a200 2 stroke that was cold cause I had been anchored up all day. On the 1st attempt I almost pulled myself over the transom into the waterand the flywheel didn't budge. 2nd try I got her to at least turn a couple of stokes but no fire. It was getting dark and I was in a 20 foot Mako. Adrenaline kicked in; I buried the throttle with the ignition on of course, and gave her a 3rd pull. I slammed back against the console with my engine revving wide open. I sat in amazement for a second before I pulled the throttle back to keep from slinging a rod. So I guess my point I'm trying to make is sometimesit just depends on how bad you want it to crank when pull starting.You might surprise yourself if ever in a pinch.


----------



## Danno

Another reason to be a BoatUS or SeaTow member. The rope is there only because someone has a sick sense of humor.


----------



## captken

I pull started a Black Max, the first year they came out. My ex was wearing a bikini and dead in the way of the knot on the end of the cord. 


The knot popped her right below the breast bone, right in the middle. For a couple of hours it looked like she had 3 t***. I heard about it for years. Just one of the reasons she is my ex.


----------



## choppedliver

Too bad you cant push start it... one two three swim!  ( pops clutch )


----------



## Tuna Man

There are a few tools I carry onboard with me. I carry a can of starting fluid and a spark plug wrench among others. If I was in a position of being out with a outboard and the engine (I have a I/O) won't start due to battery or starter, I'd first start removing one plug and try to pull, if no go I'd remove a second and so forth until I could pull the engine over. A very small squirt of starting would help. It doesn't take much to ignite starting fluid. Now some outboard techs may rebut this but its something besides being stranded. One does what one can during unusual circumstances.







This is one reason for Sea Tow/Boat US.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

One thing that has not been mentioned. If you pull a plug, and get it to start you have 2 advantages. It will more easily start when you shut it down to put the plug back in.. and it does not take long to get at least some level of charge back into the battery so you can shut the motor down, put the plug back in, and crank it over.


----------



## Catchin Hell

> *Tuna Man (4/13/2009)*There are a few tools I carry onboard with me. I carry a can of starting fluid and a spark plug wrench among others. If I was in a position of being out with a outboard and the engine (I have a I/O) won't start due to battery or starter, I'd first start removing one plug and try to pull, if no go I'd remove a second and so forth until I could pull the engine over. A very small squirt of starting would help. It doesn't take much to ignite starting fluid. Now some outboard techs may rebut this but its something besides being stranded. One does what one can during unusual circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason for Sea Tow/Boat US.


And exactly why didn't you mention this before...We could've saved Boat US $800 smackers!!! :looser:doh


----------



## David Ridenour

I've started my 150 Mariner and 150 Evinrude 2 strokes cold with a cordnumerous times. I can't imagine cranking a 4 stroke but as stated you never know what you can do till you have to. Starting fluid anda longer rope with a good handle would be a start.


----------



## answer24

I always take my battery jump box with me just in case,you won`t have to worry about pull starting


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Catchin Hell (4/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuna Man (4/13/2009)*There are a few tools I carry onboard with me. I carry a can of starting fluid and a spark plug wrench among others. If I was in a position of being out with a outboard and the engine (I have a I/O) won't start due to battery or starter, I'd first start removing one plug and try to pull, if no go I'd remove a second and so forth until I could pull the engine over. A very small squirt of starting would help. It doesn't take much to ignite starting fluid. Now some outboard techs may rebut this but its something besides being stranded. One does what one can during unusual circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason for Sea Tow/Boat US.
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly why didn't you mention this before...We could've saved Boat US $800 smackers!!! :looser:doh
Click to expand...

Hand starting an engine that size never occurred to me, until the question was asked..... Now my question to you....Why didn't you remove the cowling to get to the rope:banghead:banghead All kidding aside...Are all or most large outboards equipped with a pull cord, I don't know, never really thought about it. I know my 5.7 isn't:doh


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Sailing_Faith (4/13/2009)*One thing that has not been mentioned. If you pull a plug, and get it to start you have 2 advantages. It will more easily start when you shut it down to put the plug back in.. and it does not take long to get at least some level of charge back into the battery so you can shut the motor down, put the plug back in, and crank it over.


At times I give people credit for simple things, such as you mentioned. If you remove a couple of plugs, I'm sure that the engine won't develop enough torque to do squat. Yes it doesn't take long to put enough of a charge into a battery,to start up a engine that is warm. And you won't want to listen to the noise from missing plugs.


----------



## Catchin Hell

> *Tuna Man (4/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Catchin Hell (4/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuna Man (4/13/2009)*There are a few tools I carry onboard with me. I carry a can of starting fluid and a spark plug wrench among others. If I was in a position of being out with a outboard and the engine (I have a I/O) won't start due to battery or starter, I'd first start removing one plug and try to pull, if no go I'd remove a second and so forth until I could pull the engine over. A very small squirt of starting would help. It doesn't take much to ignite starting fluid. Now some outboard techs may rebut this but its something besides being stranded. One does what one can during unusual circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason for Sea Tow/Boat US.
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly why didn't you mention this before...We could've saved Boat US $800 smackers!!! :looser:doh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand starting an engine that size never occurred to me, until the question was asked..... Now my question to you....Why didn't you remove the cowling to get to the rope:banghead:banghead All kidding aside...Are all or most large outboards equipped with a pull cord, I don't know, never really thought about it. I know my 5.7 isn't:doh
Click to expand...

I'm claiming sleep deprevation...:letsdrink Actually, I've never noticed a pull cord under the cowlings though, but then I never turn them upside down either. Does anyone know if 200 HPDI have pull cords? Less than one year left to go in school and I'll be fishing my butt off, that is unless I take a job that's been offered in one of those Stan countries....:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=600 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=spectitlebg vAlign=center>

Starting System Electric

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/14/specs.aspx

Now a question for the mechanics.....:banghead</TD><TD class=spectext vAlign=center></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Compression Ratio Cyl. 1-4 6.3:1; Cyl. 5-6 6.0:1 Why the difference?


----------



## Glastronix

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>I always take my battery jump box with me just in case,you won`t have to worry about pull starting </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Me Too!!!!


----------

